# 522 and 510 cannot find 110



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

All was going well until this morning, around 10:20AM I lost 110.

I ran a check switch, got red boxes with a whiter "X: in the box on 119 and 110. It recognizes the LNB as a DPP, and indicates dual under each sat box as dual.

At times, I'll get a TV signal off 119, and then it will start to recycle thru signal lost acquiring sat. Some of the 119 xtrnsponders are very strong, above 110, some around 80. Every signal it looks for on 110 winds up being 119.

I have a 510 which I'm not using, so I installed it. I ran the cable straight to the 510; it finds 119 and indicates 110 as connected, but only receives 119. 

SO, I then connected my 510's LNBA, a DP. Same results, 119 but no 110. I switched back to my 522, same thing.

I gave up and called Dish. They told me that the 522 wouldn't work with the DP, even if I run it into only one tuner.

So, I reconnected the 522 and DPP. It found 119 and 110 (AMAZED ME!). I went to a local station, on 110, and within 40 minutes the signal disappeared.

I reconnected the 510, same thing, 119, no 110.

Wondering if the reason why I couldn't get signals from 110 could be because the 510 wasn't activated, it was getting FTA channels, I called Dish.

First tech told me it wouldn't receive 110 because it wasn't activated. They then proceeded to tell me they had checked the receiver and LNB as both functioning and would send a Tech out to solve the problem for only$50. When I asked what could be wrong if the LNB, and receiver were checking OK.

We went down hill from that point. According to Dish, there is only one level of tech support, they run the checks, if that doesn't solve the problem, the next level of support is to pay for a tech to come out to solve the problem.

I asked them to decommission my 522 and turn my 510 back on. I though that would be a way to isolate the problem.

Tech support huffily agreed that would be one way to see if the old LNB worked without spending $50 to see if it was the DPP.

After an hour and a half, the guide still listed the channels I pay for as RED, so I called to find out when my 510 would be activated.

Surprise the 522 was active with them and not the 510. This tech told me that the 510 didn't need to be activated to lock on to 110. I got strong signals on 119 from a few transponders, but no TV signal. My 510 upgraded the guide info, and eventually my RED channels went white. No signal from 110 though. i was getting strong signals on 119, but only a blank screen. tech told me that the receiver can get strong transponder signals, but no TV signals--it will only cost $50 to have a tech come out and solve the problem. When I probed how a receiver can check out, the LNBs can check out, the receiver gets strong signals from a few transponders, but I can't get a picture from any of the stations I pay for, our conservation became just plain WEIRD.

Tech support told me the wasn't a single person in the entire Dish network who could answer my questions better than they could--I had to hire a tech to come out, or call a retailer.

I asked them to turn off my service since I couldn't receive any TV signals, and they didn't have a clue as to why. Since I was now talking to a supervisor that was just running me around in circles telling me I had to pay to find out what the problems was, I figured there isn't any sense to pay for service that doesn't work. She transfered me--I sat on hold for 10 minutes, the line went dead. I hung up.

My best guess is that dish has slowly gone out of alignment. I checked the post as best I could to see if it was plumb, it checks level with the little circular bubble I use to level my turn table.. But, I didn't want to take the dish off the post. Can't seem to wiggle the dish in any direction. Only thing that I can think of is that the post is mounted to a square frame, with two cinder blocks in it, with felt between the box and my roof. Maybe the felt has compressed on the slight downward sloping side? I had my roof repainted since the Dish install. I had the painter paint three sides of the box to the roof, leaving the downward side unpainted. Can't see any cracks in the paint that would indicate the box had shifted.

Any educated guess about why I've lost 110?

Thanks, Bob

PS: they tried to blame it on cloud cover at first. Sheesh! Like this is the first time during the three years I've been with Dish that its been cloudy. Clear skies tonight. No 110.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I've got the old DP LNB on the dish this morning, and connected the 510. Still strong signals from 119 and no 110. Programming guide is up to date.

On a long shot, I tried calling to Dish; their message is that my account was canceled.

I connected the 522 with the separator. This time, one in put found 119 while the second input showed 110!

I removed the separator and ran the feed into tuner 1. I now have 68-88 signal strengths from 110, and much higher from 119. It locked onto 110 during a gentle rain here.

Next step is to re-install the DPP.

For some reason, I'm receiving programming?

I'm stumped.

Only difference I can account for is that the temp this morning was only around 75F.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I reinstalled the DPP with and without the separator, both 119 and 110 wouldn't lock on the 522.

I removed the DPP, and reinstalled the DP on the 522. By going in and setting it to tuner one, and selecting 110 on various transponders, it lock on to them. Did the same for 119. The 522 now receives both 110 and 119 on one tuner.

So much for Dish's assertion that running a check switch that yields red boxes indicates the LNBA is good, and that I had to pay an installer to come out to figure out what wasn't working.

I've ordered a new DPP for $40 shipped to me.

Bob


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sounds like you've isolated the problem. A few points from your posts:

Receivers do not have to be activated to see the satellites. They just need software (preferably current) and run a check switch.

Your 110 signal is lower than I would expect. Fine tuning the dish will help that, though maybe not the larger problem.

Tucson locals are on 119.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

New DPP arrived today.
I installed it.
Ran a check switch after I reinstalled the separator, green boxes on both tuners for 119 and 110.

Dish customer retention called today wondering why I canceled my service. 
They offered to send a "tech" out for free to find out why my system doesn't work.

They just couldn't get it thru their heads that having me wait for a tech, and having to deal with a tech only waisted my time since I had already discovered why my system went out, and ordered a new LNB.

They were very insistent about getting a tech here to fix my system and told me to simply bring back the new LNB to where I bought it for a refund, "You know you can always return what you bought."

When I pointed out that in spite of their assertion I could return the LNB, I couldn't return it, and mentioned that tech support underscored that since I own my system, if something had to be replaced, I would have to buy it. So, I didn't want to even ask how much Dish wanted to sell a new LNB to me.

If I didn't have a working DP and working 510, they would have coned me out of $50 service call, plus tagged me for their price of a new DPP.

Seems that in spite of what the tech supervisor told me, there wasn't any other of tech support to help me, that calling back the next day would only get me people with her level of expertise, there is an advanced, higher level of tech support.

Bob


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm betting on a thermal problem. I'd be looking to get the DPP Twin replaced.

As homage to an old wive's tale, make sure that the 522 is plugged into output 1.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

DPP arrived, installed, and everything is working perfectly.

Dish tech service, -5.

Bob


----------

